# What ya think?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/tls/4050530215.html
would $4000.00 be a good deal for this setup? It all is super clean and works like new. has all original paperwork and information. Approx 6 years old..:thumbsup:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/tls/4050530215.html
> would $4000.00 be a good deal for this setup? It all is super clean and works like new. has all original paperwork and information. Approx 6 years old..:thumbsup:


Even if it works when you get it, if something goes wrong with camera head, (1k), monitor takes a dump, (3-5k), locator I think (1.5-2k)
I would take 4k and put a down payment on a new camera and reel, a monitor, and get the free scout their giving away this month with the special I just mentioned. 
I hate to buy this type of equipment used. 
But 4k Dosn't sound to bad, I'm thinking new 6 years ago was approx 12k ish.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd offer $2,000 but only if I really, really, really wanted/needed it.

Outdated and used camera: $1,000
Outdated and used Navitrack: $1,000
Outdated VCR monitor: free


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

please share a link to a setup for those prices because $2000 for a 200 ft reel and a monitor and locator i will take it! ive been trying to find this setup and 4k is the best price ive found for a setup in this condition. lol. ebay is selling a 150 reel and beatup monitor all day for 1800 - 2000.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I'd offer $2,000 but only if I really, really, really wanted/needed it.
> 
> Outdated and used camera: $1,000
> Outdated and used Navitrack: $1,000
> Outdated VCR monitor: free


This don't sound right. Smile


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't pay half or more than half the cost of a new color camera and new navitrack for an old B&W bent spring camera and used 1st generation navitrack.

I am not saying the seller won't get it sold for the asking price, just that I would never pay it. That package would have to be a real bargain for me to be interested and $5K is anything but a bargain. The price junk can be sold for on ebay is irrelevant. What matters is what you get out of the deal. And in this case, it ain't much.

With a B&W camera you are very limited. Once you have a clear color view, you will understand. Hind sight is 20/20. And with hind sight, I am telling you that package is not worth one penny over $2K.

If you have $5K burning a hole in your pocket, then put it on a color mini-seesnake (more versatile for residential than the regular seesnake) with the CS10 monitor. I'll sell you one of my used Navitrack Scouts for $500. If you buy the mini and monitor, Rigid may still be giving Scouts away for free (which they should).

If you buy the package advertised, you will not have the $5K to put toward the system you really need. If you think it is that great of a deal then go get it.


Just my never-to-be-humble opinion.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The going rate for any particular widget is not what determines its value. The going rate for some Beanie Babies on ebay is well over $200. That's for a beanbag toy that came free with a Mickey D's Happy Meal. Ebay prices do not dictate value.

As long as people are willing to spend half or more of the new price for obsolete equipment, the used prices will always be too high.

When the used price is out of balance, buy new.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> The going rate for any particular widget is not what determines its value. The going rate for some Beanie Babies on ebay is well over $200. That's for a beanbag toy that came free with a Mickey D's Happy Meal. Ebay prices do not dictate value.
> 
> As long as people are willing to spend half or more of the new price for obsolete equipment, the used prices will always be too high.
> 
> When the used price is out of balance, buy new.


Yeah I wasn't considering the b/W camera head. 
And the VCR monitor is a bummer. Yeah you gave good advice. I understand now. Thanks


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

half price on a good condition tool that can make me money is my rule of thumb. If I get it for less I am happy.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Cuda said:


> half price on a good condition tool that can make me money is my rule of thumb. If I get it for less I am happy.


Yeah, but what about fancy dancy electronics? 
Or out of date stuff, like a VCR monitor? Half price is still a lot of dough.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

theplungerman said:


> Yeah, but what about fancy dancy electronics?
> Or out of date stuff, like a VCR monitor? Half price is still a lot of dough.


One other thing to consider is how many of your customers who may want a video of their sewer will have a VCR to play the tape. And like The Biz said, color is well worth the extra money. You can identify issues much more accurately. I, myself am saving for a new color reel and CS10 monitor from Ridgid. Hell, now I may be asking Biz if he'll sell me one of his used Navitracks once I purchase the camera.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

This was a 4 hundred and something mod.


----------

